# my new audi tattoo



## slamdIam (Nov 27, 2010)

jk http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/2010/12/03/funny-tattoos-audi/#comments


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW  Those finger nails are more disturbing then the actual tattoos.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

-mlfhntr- said:


> WOW  Those finger nails are more disturbing then the actual tattoos.


Gotta keep the coke nail(s) strong


----------

